
How French Laundry's chefs reach for the stars - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/09/12/FD1F26JG.DTL
======
bobf
It was very telling that each line cook at French Laundry is the equivalent of
a sous chef at "any other restaurant". In fact, they are almost an executive
chef, as they create and plan their own dishes daily. Furthermore, everyone is
called "Chef".

The moral? Hire the most talented people you can, treat them well, give them
ownership/responsibility, expect amazing things, give them the information and
tools necessary to succeed, and you'll more often than not get what you
expect!

